# [H] Extinction - Dethecus 25ger (3/16 HC) sucht!



## et_bahram (25. Januar 2013)

Grüße.

Die Gilde Extinction sucht für den weiteren Progress im aktuellen Content noch fähige Raidmitglieder!
*
Feste Raidzeiten sind: Sonntag bis Donnerstag jeweils 20:00 - 24:00 Uhr
Optional: Sonntag 15.00 - 19.00 Uhr
Raids werden gesperrt und geplant 24h vor Termin.*


*Noch gesucht werden:*

*Heiler*
- 2 Holy Pala (High)
- 1 Monk (High)
- 1 Schami (Medium)
*DD*'s
- 2 Hexer (High)
- 1 Monk DD (Medium)
- 1 Ele Schami (Medium)

Anfragen anderer Klassen werden gerne entgegengenommen!

*Was bietet Extinction euch als Gilde?*
- Sehr erfahrene Raid- bzw. Gildenleitung
- Mitgliedschaft in einer seit 2005 beständigen und etablierten Gilde (Classic, alle Realm Firstkills. Alle Addons Top 3-15 auf dem Realm, bis auf kurzzeitige Defizite z.B. BC)
- Faire Behandlung aller Member
- Faire Rotation bei der Mitnahme an den Raidtagen
- Maximaler Gildenbanksupport
- Sonstige Aktivitäten der Community wie: Twinkruns, Alt-Content Raids an verschiedenen Tagen, SW, Diablo, etc.
- Hochwertiger TeamSpeak 3 Server mit freundlicher Strong Language 
- Keine No-Name Gilde, die in ein paar Monaten zerfällt
- Persönliche Freunde der Raidmember sind in der Gilde willkommen
- Das RL kommt bei uns nicht zu kurz

*Was macht uns zu einer HC Gilde?*
- Organisierter Raidbetrieb seit Jahren!
- Feste Zocker Gemeinschaft
- Individuelle, sehr starke Spieler
- Leistungswille, Wipebereitschaft, Strategie und Hilfestellungen

*Was fordert Extinction von euch?*
- Mindestalter 18 Jahre
- Entsprechende Raiderfahrung aus min. einem vergangenen Content
- Anpassungsfähigkeit und Farmbereitschaft
- Raidaktivität von 66% (3-4 Raidtermine) oder mehr
- Starkes Interesse an eurer Klasse und der Spielmechanik
- Aktive Nutzung von Teamspeak 
- Übersichtliches Interface
- Eine eigene Meinung solltet ihr haben und diese auch vertreten können, jedoch sollte man 
 ebenfalls kein Problem damit haben, Anweisungen des Raidleads Folge zu leisten 
- Integration in die Gemeinschaft ist uns wichtig

*Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch hier informieren:*
1. Auf unserer Homepage http://www.extinction-dethecus.de
2. WoW Progress http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/dethecus/rating.tier14_25
3. Im Battle.net http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/guild/dethecus/Extinction
3. Ingame bei Iryal, Wenetia oder Bahram

Wir würden uns freuen von euch zu hören


----------

